# Lasermax for 96a1



## losttxn4evr71 (Jan 27, 2018)

I have a Beretta 96a1 and would like a guide rod laser but cant find one. This model has a captive guide rod spring assembly and that seems to be the problem. Any suggestions would help


----------

